# Re: Newbie. . .Hi all,



## TBFGunner (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Am a member of a number of WWII aviation forums and just found this one! My name is Mike and I am a reenactor with the Airman's Preservation Society based in the Washington, D.C. area. We do Army Air Corps encampments at airshows and reunions where we do mission briefings, downed airman segments and post mission de-briefings. My Dad was a gunner on TBF's in the PTO in late 44 and 45, flying with VT-5. I look forward to monitoring this site and talking with you all.

My best, Mike


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Mike! 

Being a reenactor must be a rewarding job! Anyways, welcome to the site!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Mike.

Have any pics of your dad you can share with us? More than a few of us here are quite interested in the war in the Pacific.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome Mike.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

what happened to the other guy that did re-enactments, i liked him, the Brit who lived in France?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello, welcome to the site.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 20, 2007)

welcome...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

2 post wonder?


----------

